# Red Alert 2



## Dopey (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys!

I wanted to play the old school game Red alert 2...
I was wondering if theres an apple version...?
maybe a powerful virtual drive to play it.. ive got touch book pro.. (if that helps)


thanx in advanced


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 21, 2010)

A MacBook Pro? I'm pretty sure it only came out for Windows. You could always install Windows on your computer then run it off of that using back BootCamp. Or you could use CrossOver which is a Mac OS X program that allows you to run Windows programs.


----------

